# new, new, new projects page!!!



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2008)

ok it's that time. the other two are the most viewed posts on the board. with spring springing I know there are new projects out there! lets see them!
here are the links to the other new projects pages. take a look there's good stuff there.
first page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=14
second page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1113
fourth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3147
fifth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4843
sixth page http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8160
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2008)

ok, since the last new projects page I have a new nephew (well new to me anyway). he's five and I am thinking about his indoctrination into the old bike cult. I also have a nephew of the same age who also needs some brainwashing . here is what I was thinking, I have 2 Huffybyke Convertibles. they are pretty rough but I am hoping to put them back together by the time these two are ready for 20" bikes.
here is a photo of the one bike. I'll try to get more detailed photos.
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 8, 2008)

okay , it's been a while but still bussy on the rollfast project, i had a tank but someone sandblasted the tank and the metal is so very thin that it didn't fit anymore between the frame , so there are not that many fine welders here around, only for automobiles or classic motorcycles and if there going to weld the ask for a big amount of money, so a good friend of mine wanted to try, so he did't that job outstanding!
what i have now is a very clean, good rollfast headbadge,finally got that freakin' delta defender ( now i need only the lenses...) missed the bid on the big fatboy delta headlight, so still going to use my seiss head light,
i am working now to use JB weld on the tank to make it ready for painting,
this machine has to ride this summer!
the black paint is just a try-out , maby it's going to be black,red or blue...i still don't know yet...


----------



## marc x (Mar 9, 2008)

*my latest project*

this is my latest project , it is a late 30's schwinn frame with a motorbike tank that is in excellent condition that has been repainted and a new decal on it. I also put a nexus seven speed rear hub on it and a nice brooks sadde.











there are of course quite a few non stock parts on it , but it is perfect for a daily rider


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Got Room!*

How am I gonna start when I can't get to it!! :eek: 

J-Me


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 10, 2008)

*Aeropsycho*

I see you have a Roadmaster cycle truck hanging next to the Schwinn cycle truck.

You don't happen to have a spare fork do you?
Or perhaps I could get the dimensions/specs from you so I can have one made for my frame?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Well.....actually*

I have two Roadmasters that you see one is complete except for the kickstand Handlebars an basket? the other is a frame and fork repaired... but... I do have a extra fork original maroon paint...  There are not many pictures of these I have yet to see what the basket or kickstand looks like.... If you have any extra parts that I am missing I would trade....

Or maybe for something else?

Let Me Know!

I am missing other parts on other bikes some are un-obtainable but I can check my list of comparable items to trade...

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

The proper name for the material used in the making of these parts is unobtainium. There are many bikes with parts made of this rare material. Most bicycle manufacturers used it some. Unobtainium is very rare and very expensive when you do find it. It was used in other things as well.
Hope this helps 
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Very True*

That goes for Schwine Speed bars and Airflow Tanks and..... 

J-Me


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2008)

Aeropsych,
I have a Roadmaster CT too, also missing the unobtainable parts...

I DO have pictures of the stand and basket braces.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Weird Bike*

 Yeah they are a strange beast right down to the fenders! and sprocket we should trade pictures for reference Mine has original dry Maroon paint w pinstripes and  original Aluminum Badge and Centepeed WAR TIRES I have never seen a basket  or kickstand Funky....

The non complete one I have had a motor on it and broke the frame :o 

I also have Schwinn blackout BF Googrich CT Complete but No Basket w War Tires it has cwc spocket???

J-Me


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 10, 2008)

OK.  I see now that they are BOTH Cleveland Welding CT's.  I thought the one with the sign was a Schwinn at first.

I would just as soon trade you for your repaired fork and let you keep the good one, since my frame is rusty...








I have some photos of a few other CTs that I can email you.  
ericjlundeen@yahoo.com


----------



## kunzog (Mar 10, 2008)

*Columbia Archframe*

I'm putting together this teens Columbia Archframe, 28" wood wheel bike but need the "Split Crank" The crank comes apart in the center and is joined by a coupling which is accessed through a oval shaped hole underneath the crank hanger. Anyone have one for sale? I will consider a complete bike to get this crank.  A regular crank will not work as the hanger bracket diameter is too small for the crank to pass through.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2008)

Like that truss frame!

Here are a few things I have in the shop. I got this 1890s Cleveland Tandem from JCS here on the CABE. Just tossed it together with some balloon tires to see how it looks. 

And I have these two Cycle Truck project bikes, a prewar Schwinn and a Roadmaster.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2008)

My cat is very photogenic, don't you think?


----------



## imfastareyou (Mar 10, 2008)

love the coke cooler.  very nice one (cycletruck that is!).


----------



## J.E (Mar 10, 2008)

That Tandom is really cool.


----------



## imfastareyou (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, here's the elgin I just got back together. It was a real wreck when I got it.







and here's a peerless made by shelby I've got going back together.  







the peerless needs some wheel love, and some 28" tubulars.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 11, 2008)

*Fork...*

The extra fork I have is fine my other FRAME is repaired I am going to make something cool out of it....later

J-Me





ejlwheels said:


> OK.  I see now that they are BOTH Cleveland Welding CT's.  I thought the one with the sign was a Schwinn at first.
> 
> I would just as soon trade you for your repaired fork and let you keep the good one, since my frame is rusty...
> 
> ...


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 11, 2008)

*My W/F Cycle Truck*

Here is mine!  I can play too!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 11, 2008)

*Nice!!!*

I see a CT ride coming sooon 

J-Me


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 12, 2008)

*My projects*

Here is what I am working on... My 1949 Monark Super Deluxe... Ia actually blown apart and hanging on the wall right now. It needs to be stripped or better sandblasted. I hope to have complete by the end of summer.







This is what I am working on now... A late 40's early 50's  Firestone Super Cruiser. It's actually repainted now and awaiting reassembly... I'll post pics real soon.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a few people need stands and braces for Roadmaster CT's. Anyone planning to reproduce them?


----------



## alabama (Mar 12, 2008)

*guidance & suggestions*

greetings all!  this is my first time on this website.  i hope i do this right.  about a yr ago i purchased from a yard sale a 60's-70's ladies' 24" sears spyder.  it has 24x13/8 wheels/tires(red line) that are wore slap out.  the back wheel (coaster) is warped.  i particularly don't want to ride around on a 10 speed tire. (i'm a big feller).  i would like to go up a width (preferrably white wall) but am not sure what size.  i just tried a common 20" bmx wheel/tire that worked fine, but i need the 24" to clear the pedals. any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I'm in Alabama too!

Probably difficult to find a wider tire to fit those rims. A 24" Slik might be your best option.

 Have you considered upgrading to a balloon tire or middleweight bike?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2008)

alabama said:


> greetings all!  this is my first time on this website.  i hope i do this right.  about a yr ago i purchased from a yard sale a 60's-70's ladies' 24" sears spyder.  it has 24x13/8 wheels/tires(red line) that are wore slap out.  the back wheel (coaster) is warped.  i particularly don't want to ride around on a 10 speed tire. (i'm a big feller).  i would like to go up a width (preferrably white wall) but am not sure what size.  i just tried a common 20" bmx wheel/tire that worked fine, but i need the 24" to clear the pedals. any ideas are greatly appreciated.




two pieces of advice since you're a big feller get a bit bigger bike and probably move to a boys unless there is a reason you need a girls. the spyder is a cool bike but maybe in your case bigger really is better. do you have a girl who could ride with?? if yes keep the spyder and find it a friend so both of you can ride! oh yeah, and welcome to the board! 
Scott


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Junior or anyone else, Can you post some shots of your Monarks. I am going to have Bob U. restore a seat for one of my Monarks. I need to figure out the material and color I want. I haven't had any luck finding any good pics.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 12, 2008)

I need a seat or two from my monarks done... What does your guy charge and where shall I send the pics...  I deleted your number from my phone, so we need to exchange numbers again... Send me a private message.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a close up of the seat on my old Monark Firestone.  The material has a faux wrinkle/folded finish to it.  I have no idea if there is anything available out there similar to it today?  I have seen the seat in two colors, tan(like mine) and a dark red/burgundy with same wrinkle finish.  You might want to check out some auto upholstery shops for the material?

Greg

Monark Seat - http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/Firestone04.JPG


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 14, 2008)

*The current condition of the condition I'm in!!!!!!!*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 14, 2008)

*and more*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 14, 2008)

*and finally...... the end........ for now!*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

looking great! whatever you do, keep the cat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm gonna edit the first entry of this post to include the other 2 new projects posts.
Scott


----------



## BarkMark (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm new to vintage bicycles and just finished my first two -  a Sears Flightliner and JC Penney Foremost. That's the original paint on both.  Pics are below (if i can figure out how to get them to show up).  

Mark
Spokane

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2417344777_829db165cb_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/2417344725_a989924581_b.jpg


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 15, 2008)

heres a spread of my projects!

my board track style whiz




army base schwinn (star light?)



you can see my girlfriends flightliner in the background

custom flightliner


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal, today is April 17, the ride is on April 26. that gives us 9 days to get this puppy ready. this is going to be just like on Overhaulin,
except neither one of us is Chip Foose! how many of you don't think we can do it?
Oh yeah, this is Mikes 1939 Firestone Flying Ace that he got from J.E. I believe.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2008)

this peach had the optional welded on chain guard and rear fender!










and finally it is all apart!



Scott


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 17, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> this peach had the optional welded on chain guard and rear fender!





nice.  sometimes I think MIG welders and bondo should require 7 day waiting periods!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2008)

imfastareyou said:


> nice.  sometimes I think MIG welders and bondo should require 7 day waiting periods!!!




Maybe a background check huh? 
Scott


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 18, 2008)

Right now I'm in the process of hacking apart two schwinn varsitys and welding them back together in a early 30's double bar style. I'll post some pictures when I get it some what together.


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not a balloon tire, but it is a classic. 1958 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix with almost all original parts, including Bendelux suicide shifter. I just need to hunt down the correct rear derailer, white cotton handlebar tape, and I think someone from this site is going to sell me a correct rim complete with a Sturmy Archer Dynohub.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2008)

looks good did the paint work out well? did you paint the twin-flex? 
Scott


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 8, 2008)

Heres something I just did for fun.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 8, 2008)

And as far as painting is it alright to start with hand sanded metal or you you only paint over sandblasted metal?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 8, 2008)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> Heres something I just did for fun.




ok, I have a question, how does the seat clamp work?
it is very cool.
Scott


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 8, 2008)

Im just gonna weld some tabs on to the seat tube


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 16, 2008)

*Latest Project..Nearly completed...*

Here is a before and after shot of a Gal's Firestone Super Cruiser.. I have been building for my wife.  Most Gal's don't like original paint and She's no different.  I still need the correct chainguard or at least the correct hardware to make this one work... I just sat it on the chain for the pic. 







It's no restoration, I just made it pretty and put some modernized parts. It now has Electra 3 speed wheels, seat, and handle bars. I also updated the crank and sprocket to a newer model.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 18, 2008)

well, I guess the old Twin-Flex moves back into the active project category 








Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (May 18, 2008)

*100% original*



JR'S MONARK said:


> It's no restoration, I just made it pretty and put some modernized parts. It now has Electra 3 speed wheels, seat, and handle bars. I also updated the crank and sprocket to a newer model




I love it.  My wife would love it.  BUT I can not help but think...

In ten or twenty years this will be sold to someone several times over and an owner will put it on ebay claiming ALL original Everything, even paint and the first Electra 3 speed ever installed.

Very nice job,

KW Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2008)

bump! Going to start a new one.
Scott


----------

